
Looking for datapath.io beta users - sspies
The idea of datapath.io is to close a gap in today&#x27;s computing environments: You can rent CPU, disk and memory in many flavors and use SDN to configure local network connections between your instances. What you cannot do is to configure your WAN connection: You are stuck with the IP transit offer of your provider. The mission of datapath.io is to enable businesses to configure their WAN solutions to their needs in various dimensions such as latency, cost and bandwidth using network protocols such as OpenFlow in a creative way. datapath.io is currently rolling out its beta in the most important AWS regions.<p>We are looking for beta users that like to test our solution at eu-central-1. Please write a short message of what you do and how our solution might help you to beta@datapath.io<p>Looking forward to hear from you.<p>Sebastian,
CEO
======
jalagrange
Hi Sebastian, we are currently using N.Virginia in Akdemia. Would love to be a
beta user once you deploy over there. I'l spread the word to see who is on eu-
central-1.

Best, Juan

